# wheres the best to buy



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone here know of a decent shop to buy Poorboys waxes and other manufactues to avoid the higher postage cost and to support a local shop in or around the Belfast area or further.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Last time I was in, Motorsport and Spares in ballymena had a lot of the Poorboys range in stock. Wheel sealant, dressings, waxes etc


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Pro Car in Carryduff have a large range if stuff, loads if different brands too.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yea Procar carry all of what you are looking for!


----------



## Larkspeed (Aug 21, 2011)

I went into pro car blind not knowing what to get and Davy sorted me out with some great poor boys polish


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Larkspeed said:


> I went into pro car blind not knowing what to get and Davy sorted me out with some great poor boys polish


That make two of us who have been to see Davy for the first time this week. Top guy and top place. Its great to meet someone genuinely interested rather than trying to push one product or another on to you!


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Tried to find pro car twice now without any luck lol. The map on their website is not very clear and sat nav sends you towards a field lol. Is there any where else to get some bits and bobs ie good wheel cleaner etc that can be found easier in co Antrim area ? 

Not going to try again, ruined two good days already lol


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate, I found it not too bad actually. It's in a small industrial estate which itself is next to Carryduff tyres I think it was.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

If your lookin at the map for procar you've to turn down the comber road at the lights on saintfield road. When your heading down the comber road its the 6th or so entrance on the left, there's a ton of pot holes etc at the turn In. Then just follow this road round to the left then to right and its third or so unit on the right. Have a look on Google maps and follow directions and you should be grand. Pro car isn't on Google earth streetview but its in beside where Joes autoelectric unit is. Or just search Edgar road on Google earth.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Jonny2400 said:


> Tried to find pro car twice now without any luck lol. The map on their website is not very clear and sat nav sends you towards a field lol. Is there any where else to get some bits and bobs ie good wheel cleaner etc that can be found easier in co Antrim area ?
> 
> Not going to try again, ruined two good days already lol


Happened me first time I went down but I just asked somebody in one of the local units/shops where it was as I knew I was in the right area thanks to google maps and they told me where to go exactly. Problem solved without too much hastle. Its a great wee spot, nice range of stuff, you should go on one more adventure to find it


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

+1 Great shop. I was in there for the first time last Friday, a bit like a kid in a sweetshop 

It is a bit tricky to find the first time if you dont know the area.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its right behind Carryduff Auctions just go past them and its the first entrance after on the left.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

jonny2112 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, I found it not too bad actually. It's in a small industrial estate which itself is next to Carryduff tyres I think it was.


Yup Carryduff tyres. To the person who got lost, coming from Carryduff direction its on the left just before Carryduff tyres. The road is quite rough! If you pass Carryduff tyres you've gone too far - heres a rough diagram done in paint!










Image courtesy of google earth


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

The exact location of it on maps itself

http://goo.gl/maps/b7IK

Website is wrecked in terms of where it tells you it is lol


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Only found out about Procar a few days ago via Ronnie (OCD-NI). Hopefully heading to it tomorrow (Friday 15th) to get some goodies. Want to wrap my Golf in the big Z and maintain it with it as well :thumb:

I'm kinda nervous though as my cc could get a while skelping!

Of course I'm obligated to try some Orchard Care detailing products as well :wave:

Here's hoping for a dry weekend so I can get cracking.

Davy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Glad you got sorted. Will have more stuff up to Davey this week


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Just realised I bought citrus clean as well! What a rubbish weekend to try my new products. Looking forward to it though when the weather breaks. I'll be visiting Procar regularly me thinks lol. 

Davy


----------

